# Pandemic HRS



## Cobraz (Nov 24, 2020)

How does pandemic hrs work?


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 24, 2020)

What are pandemic hours?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 24, 2020)

if you mean covid positive time off, contact your hr


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 24, 2020)

If you tested positive or someone in your family tested positive you take the 2 weeks off and you can use your pandemic 80h


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 25, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> If you tested positive or someone in your family tested positive you take the 2 weeks off and you can use your pandemic 80h


Does this apply to every state? I know mine mandates it.


----------

